# VPN Client won't connect



## Wendy Price (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm having trouble getting my SonicWall VPN client to connect. Checked with Sys Admin, everything fine on his end. I've turned off the Windows Firewall and kept the AT&T one on, it won't connect. Turned them both off, still won't connect. I'm using the correct address. I've deleted and readded the connection. No luck. I've even deleted and reinstalled the SonicWall VPN cleint software. Still no luck. It won't pass the first phase, sits there and says "connecting". Never comes up for authentication. What am I missing?


----------

